# HD channels missing - please help!



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

I have 1 H20 and 2 H23's. Returned home today to find no HD channels on the H20. The H23's are working perfectly, all channels on those.

I have done a menu reset and a RBR on the H20 but still no HD channels on that one receiver. Could this be a B-band converter gone bad?

Any help would really be appreciated!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Camborita said:


> I have 1 H20 and 2 H23's. Returned home today to find no HD channels on the H20. The H23's are working perfectly, all channels on those.
> 
> I have done a menu reset and a RBR on the H20 but still no HD channels on that one receiver. *Could this be a B-band converter gone bad*?
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated!


That would seem most likely.


----------



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> That would seem most likely.


Doesn't seem that is it unfortunately. I have some extra (brand new) BBC's and just swapped in a new one. Still no joy. Do I need to do another reset?

Any other ideas?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Cabling issue maybe?

Kevin


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Camborita said:


> I have 1 H20 and 2 H23's. Returned home today to find no HD channels on the H20. The H23's are working perfectly, all channels on those.
> 
> I have done a menu reset and a RBR on the H20 but still no HD channels on that one receiver. Could this be a B-band converter gone bad?
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated!


Try a re-authorizing of the box. It's somewhere on the DTV site after you sign in.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> Cabling issue maybe?
> 
> Kevin





doctrsnoop said:


> Try a re-authorizing of the box. It's somewhere on the DTV site after you sign in.


Sounds like one of these should help.

Also what exactly are you seeing or not seeing?

Have you checked the 99c & 103c SAT levels?


----------



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like one of these should help.
> 
> Also what exactly are you seeing or not seeing?
> 
> Have you checked the 99c & 103c SAT levels?


Did the reauthorization, that did not fix it.

Not sure how cabling would be the problem since I'm getting SD channels on the receiver and it is fed the signal by just one cable. If I'm missing something here, please set me straight.

Signal strengths on 99c, 103ca and 103cb are all solid. A few high 80's and everything else in the 90's.

As far as what I'm seeing, the HD channels appear in the guide, but show up as just a black screen when tuning to them and in the PIG.

Any other thoughts?

Just seems weird only the one receiver is affected...


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

"Camborita" said:


> Did the reauthorization, that did not fix it.
> 
> Not sure how cabling would be the problem since I'm getting SD channels on the receiver and it is fed the signal by just one cable. If I'm missing something here, please set me straight.
> 
> ...


Is it an h20-600 without an ECO 2.0 sticker on the bottom?

If so it could just have gone bad


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

doctrsnoop said:


> Is it an h20-600 without an ECO 2.0 sticker on the bottom?
> 
> If so it could just have gone bad


I'm not even sure the sticker matters anymore since these have always run way too hot.
The MPEG-4 decoder may have failed.


----------



## mcrutland (Dec 29, 2004)

Are HD channels hidden in the settings? Check that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mcrutland said:


> Are HD channels hidden in the settings? Check that.


While this was a good thought, with them showing in the guide, it doesn't look like the problem.


----------



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> While this was a good thought, with them showing in the guide, it doesn't look like the problem.


Just to complete this, the H20 I have is a 100. (My H20-600 died a hot death years ago).

At any rate, I ended up calling DirecTV, went through the steps with them. They sent "information" to the receiver (assume that was a reauthorization), had me RBR it, unplug the coax from the wall jack, tune to the satellite test channels (in the 9000 range - forget the exact numbers). Long story short, nothing worked. Finally ended up scheduling a service call.

Then, just for the heck of it, I pulled out the power cord from the back of the receiver and let it go through the reset process again (about the 5th time it had been reset at least) and lo and behold, the HD channels came back! 

I have no idea what the problem was or if pulling the plug fixed it, but am happy to have the HD channels back since this receiver is on my main viewing TV (and the Justified Season 3 premiere is tonight!)

Thanks to all for the suggestions and jumping in so quickly to help. This is why DBSTalk is such a great forum!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Camborita said:


> Just to complete this, the H20 I have is a 100. (My H20-600 died a hot death years ago).
> 
> At any rate, I ended up calling DirecTV, went through the steps with them. They sent "information" to the receiver (assume that was a reauthorization), had me RBR it, unplug the coax from the wall jack, tune to the satellite test channels (in the 9000 range - forget the exact numbers). Long story short, nothing worked. Finally ended up scheduling a service call.
> 
> ...


"It sounds like" the power cord was pulled for a while. 5-10 mins has worked on many a receiver to "cure" problems that a simple reset doesn't.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "It sounds like" the power cord was pulled for a while. 5-10 mins has worked on many a receiver to "cure" problems that a simple reset doesn't.


Yep, with most electronics. Kill the abnormal brain for a while and let Dr. Frankenstein fire it back up again new.


----------

